# Cat vs. Ant



## Josh66 (May 18, 2011)

05181127 - square by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 18, 2011)

I think you miss the focus on the ant  


Nice pic


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 18, 2011)

So who won?


----------



## Josh66 (May 18, 2011)

LOL - I guess the ant won.  She just watched it walk away.


----------



## Timoris (May 18, 2011)

That's beautiful. I like how clean everything is and the way the light falls upon the scene.


----------



## mishele (May 18, 2011)

Love it!!! What a fun shot Josh!! It made me giggle so that's a ....win!


----------



## manaheim (May 18, 2011)

This is very cute.   The crop is bothering me a bit, but the idea is fantastic.


----------



## Josh66 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone.



manaheim said:


> The crop is bothering me a bit


 In what way?  More off the right side to crop it back into the 2:3 aspect ratio?

Here is the original:



05181127 by J E, on Flickr

I prefer the square crop.


----------



## mishele (May 18, 2011)

Crop it right above the paper on the bottom.


----------



## Timoris (May 18, 2011)

The square does unsettle me a bit. It would work better if it was peinted with rounded edges. 

What about crapped right above the paper at the bottom?


----------



## Josh66 (May 18, 2011)

I might try that later tonight (I have some other pictures to work on anyway).

I kinda cropped it by scrolling my browser, and square is still looking best to me, lol.

---
I think cropping the square back into 2:3 by taking the right third off looks better than cropping it above the piece of paper.  To do that I think I would need to rescan it at a higher resolution though.


----------



## manaheim (May 18, 2011)

I think it needed to be longer ... square crop makes sense given what you have, but I think it would have worked more if it was more of a panoramaish.


----------



## mishele (May 18, 2011)

Josh, honestly the square doesn't bother me. If you were going to try another crop, I would do what I said above. I don't mind the square, the empty space to the right helps show the scale of the situation....lol And it also has neat lighting. ( I'm drinking so.......take that all as you will...lol)


----------



## Josh66 (May 18, 2011)

manaheim said:


> I think it needed to be longer ... square crop makes sense given what you have, but I think it would have worked more if it was more of a panoramaish.


 Ah.  The ant was never far enough away to do that...  I could move the ant pretty easily in PP, but then the cat wouldn't be looking right at it, and I would probably have to cut off part of her head.

Square it is.


----------



## Davor (May 18, 2011)

Oh i Love this! very original. the only thing i see that could be improved is the angle this was shot at, i think an overhead view from the cats perspective would have worked much better getting the ant more in the picture and putting more emphasis on the more "dominant" creature  

Great work


----------



## JBArts (May 18, 2011)

Totally dig the concept and the silhouette. Won't be going over the technical stuff as I am not good at that. But, this capture is truly adorable. Good job!


----------



## Josh66 (May 19, 2011)

JBArts said:


> But, this capture is truly adorable.


 Starry Night, by Van Gogh...?  

Not sure what that has to do with this, but ok...lol.

Seriously man, you already have a link to your blog in your signature - do you really have to trick people into going to it by posting crap like that?


----------



## bacri (Jun 21, 2011)

good picture but the framing bother me a little (not enough of the body of the cat)


----------



## berryblue (Jun 21, 2011)

I think its a great shot. It makes a good black and white.


----------



## JBArts (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice thread title. Very catchy! It really caught my attention! But I can't see the ant unless I zoom in it. I suggest, you better concentrate more on the image of the ant than the cat so we can see closer at the ant. Keep on posting, my friend


----------

